# Help--Dizziness with Zoloft--normal??



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I was on Zoloft from 2001 to 2003 (roughly two yaers). I stoped last summer. Luckily, Inever had side effects with Zooft.On Friday, My doctor and I decided to go back on Zoloft. I have taken 4 pills (25 mg) and am SO DIZZY. I can't turn my head fast and feel "out of it". I didn't have this the first time I was on the drug. (I am at work today but feel so spacey!)Did any of you have this kind of dizziness? Will it go away? What should I do?


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

It would seem that a lot of anti-depressants and anti-anxiety drugs have dizziness as a side effect. I took Zoloft many years ago, but I refuse to take any meds now of that type. I was tired of the side effects. Usually the side effects are to go away within a few days or week. If it really is bothering you, call your doctor or pharmacist. I find the Mayo Clinic's website helpful in finding out about drugs and also conditions. www.mayoclinic.com Hope you are feeling better soon!!


----------

